# LWC inseminar



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has been to the inseminar talk at LWC and whether it is worth going to?  I'm booked onto the one in mid July.

I am due to start DIUI in July at Bourn Hall, although had previously made inquiries at LWC but I think the traveling there is going to make things more stressful.  Looking at the programme it mostly looks like it covers issues related to LWC except for the slot at the end by Natalie Gamble about legal issues.  Would anyone recommend going?
Francesca


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to a LWC open evening in 2005 when I first started out on this journey but in fact it was aimed at egg sharers and I was too old for that, in the end I decided against LWC as they were in the middle of refurbishment (to their present location) and didn't think it was great to invite me and numerous others in the room to an egg share event when we were too old.  The went through basic IVF and reasons why people needed it, there was no lecture by Nat then.  If you signed up that evening you got your first appt free, not sure if anyone has been recently.  I went with the Bridge for 2 cycles and then di 2 at ARGC, and now making arrangements to go to Barcelona next month for DE with the Hammersmith Hospital supporting me here.

Lx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi francescaleah, I went to one of the LWC inseminars in October 07, I found it very useful and informative. I took my mum along with me for support although there are lots of women there on their own. I see that day back in October as the beginning of a journey for me in my quest to become a mummy! If it hadn't been to that open day, I don't think I would have moved on quite so quickly as I had. Although I didn't end up having my treatment at LWC, it gave me an awful lot of food for thought and I would highly recommend attending it if you can make the time. The lady who is in charge of the sperm bank at LWC is especially interesting and informative, 

Good luck with your first IUI - I felt a bit nervous before mine but it is a very simple and quick proceedure  , 

Love
Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Francescaleah,

I went to the same one as Katie (although we didn't know eachother then!) - I also found it quite useful - not so much for the specific information (I'd researched most of it myself anyway) but because it gave me a chance to see the place, meet some of the staff and get a feel for it. I was pretty sure I would use LWC (I'm in North Hampshire but my nearest clinic in Woking won't treat single women so knew I would have to go to London) - so I just wanted to check the place out really....

And I got a half price consultation out of it which was worth it  

It's a 4 hour round trip for me to get to LWC and the travel can be stressful, but for me there wasn't really another option 

Good luck with your first IUI
Laura
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to the session at the London branch on 28th June, had an email today to confirm.

They haven't mentioned anything about free or discounted consultations to me.

Does anyone know anything about how good the clinic is? Organisation, hidden costs, attitude etc?

To be honest I am relieved that there is a place in the UK that can treat me, as I thought the only option was to travel to Denmark - that would be stressful - especially if one had to leave frozen embyros there.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Hazel,

I can't guarantee they still offer it, but certainly when I went to the Inseminar back in Oct/Nov last year, they told us at the end that they would give us half price consultation - think you had to book within a certain time frame (can't remember how long it was - sorry!)

In terms of how good the clinic is: well, they are pretty large but I'd say well organised, if often quite busy. Ive never had a problem getting an appt at the time I need it, but have had to wait sometimes (which can be an issue when you have work committments - especially for me as is 4 hour round trip to get there from home/work in Hampshire) 
The nurses are all great. The consultants are also fine, but you don't see much of them to be honest - most of your face to face time will be with the nurses after the initial consultation. The two girls on reception are very friendly and welcoming

I'm not sure about your personal circs, but one of the things I like about LWC is that I feel quite comfortable as a single woman there - you don't see too many couples in the waiting room and I think the majority of their patients are single women/same sex couples. 

I don't have any other clinics to compare against, but overall I'm pretty happy with them. 

I haven't come across any hidden costs as such. There are lots of costs but they are pretty good about explaining them...again, the nurses do this with you before you start tx

Feel free to PM me if you have any other specific questions - there are quite a few of us girls at/about to start at LWC so you're in good company  

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------

